
Preezo Battles PowerPoint - Google, Zenter Too - horatio05
http://mashable.com/2007/08/09/preezo/
======
horatio05
Preezo is going to have a mighty hard time defeating our ol' Zenter boys now
that they're part of Google Docs and backed by Google Wallet.

